# cannot find AxInterop.SHDocVw.dll when running a release



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

I just created an app, works great.... on my computer.

can't get it to work anywhere else... i get an error saying it can't find the AxInterop.SHDocVw file/assembly. It doesn't output with the rest of the interop files i use (Interop.SHDocVW is there), and copying it over manually doesn't help...

I have another app i made a long time ago that also uses the same module/website/functions, and no problems at all... with this the AxInterop file IS in the output


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

On the target machines -- is microsoft.mshtml.dll (primary interop) registered properly in the GAC?

You might try the step in 
http://blogs.msdn.com/infopath/archive/2004/09/27/234911.aspx
re. the PIA 
(the part containing _gacutil /i microsoft.mshtml.dll_ and _regasm microsoft.mshtml.dll_) on a problem machine to see if it resolves.

For it's size -- the microsoft.mshtml.dll looks to be _truly_ *PI*_t_*A* to redistribute


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

These AxInterops are usually created when you import some type of ocx or dll into your .net project. To fix the problem, you have to register the original ocx in system32 and place a copy of those axinterops in the system32 as well. Registering the original ocx may not be necessary!


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

IMM: apparently you can register by simply dragging it into the C:\windows\assembly\ folder... which i did, and still doesnt work... tried doing the same with the AxInterop, and it fails with the error: "Required to be strongly named" 

pvc_: fails to register (no entry point found)


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

btw i was looking over code and i think the instance where i got it to work with the other app... it was using Interop.SHDocVw versus AxInterop.SHDocVw... 

i'll call that plan b... i'd like this to work without recoding...


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Out of curiosity - did you uninstall and reinstall your app after the mshtml thing? (I'd recommend running the commands manually to be sure)
I'm not sure what you are using or how you built your installer though -- I'd have thought adding mshtml PIA to the package would also have done it - but there are a lot of things which can be going on, and it's hard to see from this distance 

If you go the strong naming route
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/k5b5tt23.aspx
http://www.codeguru.com/columns/experts/article.php/c4643/


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

well i didn't actually have an install... just copied files.


----------

